# Good, Quick, "Cheap" priced Digitizer for 3D Foam Hats



## allstarsports (Jul 17, 2014)

I have a digitizer that we use for all our flats, we have been very pleased with their work.

EXCEPT, they are aweful at digitizing 3d hats.

Looking for a digitizer that is good and comfortable doing 3D letters on athletic hats.

Would like to be in the 1.5/1000 price range 10-15 max.

Please let me know who you use and are really happy with the 3D digitizing.

We digitize on 80% Pacific structured hats, Richardson, The Game, and only about 20% relaxed hats.

Thanks!


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Remember, you get what you pay for. Quality Punch does good work.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

There's a saying. "Fast, cheap or good, pick two".


----------



## minimalist (Jan 30, 2015)

If you just want letters and numbers, here's a source for non-keyboard font packs in puff.

3D Embroidery Letters Fonts


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t154450.html


----------



## italem (Aug 23, 2011)

I work with someone from China at 2USD/1000stitches. PM me for the name. He does digitize from seam to edge on caps and nicely closes large letters so the foam won't be seen. See what we've just done, the client loves it.


----------



## synful prod (Apr 27, 2011)

We use a company based out of canada. We pay $12 for UP TO 20k stitches and turnaround time is usually 2 hours. They make ANY adjustments you need until its how your customer wants it. I have used them for puff deigns, hats and flats. They also do vector artwork as well. Please tell them "Style You Need" passed you their info. we might get a free digitizing out of them for the referral. 

[email protected]


----------



## MisfitThreads (Mar 1, 2016)

synful prod said:


> We use a company based out of canada. We pay $12 for UP TO 20k stitches and turnaround time is usually 2 hours. They make ANY adjustments you need until its how your customer wants it. I have used them for puff deigns, hats and flats. They also do vector artwork as well. Please tell them "Style You Need" passed you their info. we might get a free digitizing out of them for the referral.
> 
> [email protected]


I know this was a long time ago, but I just wanted to let you know I told Adi that you referred me. Thanks!
Maura


----------

